# Moron insults Harold



## Anonymous

Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame


----------



## jimdoc

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame



Is that you Dr. Poe?


----------



## Anonymous

No but I am sure many people have the same opinion


----------



## nickvc

donttreadonme said:


> No but I am sure many people have the same opinion





That I doubt!
Most of the older members respect his knowledge and his motivation to keep the forum honest and on purpose for the benefit of all not just a few.


----------



## rewalston

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame



I have a lot of respect for Harold and many of the older members of this forum. And with a user name such as "donttreadonme" I can see that you have no respect for anyone but yourself. Enjoy your SHORT visit.


----------



## jimdoc

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame



This isn't the only gold refining forum on the internet. Feel free to join one of the others or start your own Harold-free forum. What else can I say, I think Harold is here to stay.

Jim


----------



## Dr. Poe

jimdoc said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you Dr. Poe?
Click to expand...

NO! That was not me! Don'ttreadonme, That was totally out of line! Don't use me as an excuse for your own problems.
:x Dr. Poe


----------



## jimdoc

Dr. Poe said:


> jimdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you Dr. Poe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO! That was not me! Don'ttreadonme, That was totally out of line! Don't use me as an excuse for your own problems.
> :x Dr. Poe
Click to expand...


Dr Poe, 
I am sorry, I asked if that was you because I read it right after your last post in the Electrochemistry section.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame


Well, this senile old fool knows enough to judge that you are filled with misinformation, but insist you are right when you are not. If you had half the wisdom you think you have, you'd know that. Pretty obvious you don't. 

I'm less than concerned with your opinion of me. I know what I'm capable of doing, and have already made my mark in the world, such as it is. Now why don't you run along and play in the quicksand?

Harold


----------



## Harold_V

rewalston said:


> donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Harold and many of the older members of this forum. And with a user name such as "donttreadonme" I can see that you have no respect for anyone but yourself. Enjoy your SHORT visit.
Click to expand...

He'll be back. He's much like a child that must stamp his feet and spout things from his imbecilic mouth. He's been banned four times now. The laugh will be on him when I file a complaint with his ISP and he's kicked off. It's just a matter of time until he runs out of options. I have plenty of time to play his game. 

Harold


----------



## martyn111

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame



In a free speaking society everyone has the right to their own opinion, fortunately we also have the right to ignore your opinion. As Harold says, run along.


----------



## patnor1011

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame



Really?


----------



## Anonymous

Lol....he forgot to read Harold's signature line
*Wise people talk because they have something to say. Fools talk because they have to say something*.


----------



## AlZabrisky

Please remove this thread.
A feeble attempt to denigrate and serves no useful purpose.

Dr AlZabrisky.


----------



## Smack

AlZabrisky said:


> Please remove this thread.
> A feeble attempt to denigrate and serves no useful purpose.
> 
> Dr AlZabrisky.



I'll second that.


----------



## niteliteone

Harold,
I feel is one of the greatest assets this forum has.

Tom C.


----------



## ericrm

well i totally agree
remove this, it take place that cost money
also [Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners] . Really a shame
i think harold have help more poeple who as start refining than the oposite


----------



## metatp

AlZabrisky said:


> Please remove this thread.
> A feeble attempt to denigrate and serves no useful purpose.
> 
> Dr AlZabrisky.


I agree. But before you remove it, I would like to take this opportunity to say thank you Harold for all the help I personally received from you. Sometimes we take for granted that which is so graciously given for free by those who don't have to give.

Thanks Harold!
Tom


----------



## BigMikeT57

As a lurker for some time and having read through thousands of posts to learn as much as possible, whenever there are multiple opinions, I tend to trust Harold above many of the members that feel they need to say _something_!

Now back to lurking...


----------



## glondor

I have to jump on the bandwagon with Metatp. A great deal of my success to date is owed to Harold steering me in the right direction in late 2010 early 2011. Thanks for all your help and I hope you don't change a thing you do. Cheers. Mike


----------



## nickvc

AlZabrisky said:


> Please remove this thread.
> A feeble attempt to denigrate and serves no useful purpose.
> 
> Dr AlZabrisky.




I see your point but I think your wrong, why? Look at the preceding posts to this, i think more of the members feel affection for Harold than any other emotion.
Those of us who try to contribute regularly I feel know Harold fairly well, be polite, concise and accurate and no problems...post inaccurate, dangerous or inflammatory comments or derogatory remarks to others on the forum watch out, our master at arms will call you out.


----------



## eeTHr

Harold has helped me, not only by freely posting overviews of his excellent procedures, and his posts of individual answers to others, but with reply posts of very detailed explanations of certain fine points of refining which have helped immensely in my understanding of various processes and testing, and made refining much smoother and safer for me.

Any legitimate beginner refiner (who is interested in success and safety), who has read this forum for any significant period of time, knows how valuable Harold's experience and willingness to share knowledge is.

donttreadonme, you suck.


----------



## Anonymous

Let me go ahead and stop you guys.He won't delete the thread.I have been down this road with Harold before,and while I want threads like this removed,as Harold says,they do serve a purpose.Someone can not come onto the forum with this level of disrespect and stay.We do not allow it.It has not been allowed ever,on the forum,and that is not going to change.Anyone on the internet,member or not,that reads that post,will see how quickly someone like that will be dealt with.As long as a thread has a valid message in it,it will remain. 
I have no problem with anyone joining our family here,but as with ANY family,you had best respect mom and dad,or you will pay the price.


----------



## Geo

Donttreadonme,

everyone is entitled to their opinion,but your statement is like walking into a country and western bar and yelling "Hank Williams Sucks".do you think you would be able to walk back out without fighting someone? i believe it was your intention to do just this.i get the feeling you have had some dialogue with Harold in the past and was called out for your inability to take advise has caused you to feel this way.

as far as my opinion, Harold is as close to a father figure for members on this forum as you can get. he is firm but fair, he tries to lead in the right direction, he seems to have infinite patience with knuckleheads like you when a lesser man would lose his composure.

so when you feel like attacking someone like Harold on an open forum that owes him so much believe me when i say, you are not gaining any friends here.


----------



## jimdoc

There will always be a few pests that sneak in, but thankfully we have a few exterminators to take care of them. Pests will not harm this forum, they are but a slight distraction. 

Like Dr Poe would say; Back to class.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous

Geo said:


> Harold is as close to a father figure for members on this forum as you can get.


Thumbsup.


----------



## Smack

Pretty sure he's gone.


----------



## Harold_V

Smack said:


> Pretty sure he's gone.


He was banned. Not because he said unkind things about me, but because he serves no useful purpose on the forum, and is disruptive. 

No one knows me better than I do. No one. I know my limitations (far greater than I wish they were) and I know my strengths. I have little to offer, but I offer it with no strings attached, and I do not suffer fools gladly. When an individual assumes the posture that what they do is the only way it can be done, and it is contrary to everything that has been published and proven in time, that is my idea of a fool. 

I do not fear a skunk, I simply dislike its smell. 

And so it goes. 

I allowed this thread to remain because I am not the least bit concerned with one individual's opinion of me. In fact, I find it quite fulfilling, to think that I have had enough impact on an adult to reduce him to the actions of a child. 

It stands to reason that, in life, we will encounter all types of people. The occasional individual will become an enemy, if for no other reason, we clash where personalities are concerned. When that occurs, if there isn't a willingness to put such pettiness aside and get on with the purpose of the forum, one must depart, be it willingly or by force. We can't have the forum in a state of constant turmoil. 

My sincere appreciation for those of you who have found some value in my attempts to lead. There are those who have much greater knowledge, but my time in the trenches has proven to be quite valuable as well. Together, we are a powerful force. 

Harold


----------



## Smack

Didn't mean to get you going, just an observation of your tolerance. 8) A wise man once told me "Don't sweat the petty stuff and never pet the sweaty stuff".


----------



## Ocean

Smack said:


> Didn't mean to get you going, just an observation of your tolerance. 8) A wise man once told me "Don't sweat the petty stuff and never pet the sweaty stuff".



I heard that a little differently from a girlfriend of mine... :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

Harold_V said:


> My sincere appreciation for those of you who have found some value in my attempts to lead.


I have found volumes of value in you.....on and off the forum.You have my utmost appreciation my friend.


----------



## jimmydolittle

"I have little to offer, but I offer it with no strings attached, and I do not suffer fools gladly." Sorry Harold, I don't see it that way. You are one of the strengths that make this forum so great.


----------



## rewalston

mic said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harold is as close to a father figure for members on this forum as you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbsup.
Click to expand...


Umm I don't know if I would want to try calling him daddy  But yes, I agree that he is very much a father figure.

Rusty


----------



## Rogerwirecable

Harold and All members

I'm not a heavy poster or claim any knowledge, I'm just learning. Everyone's post's, pictures experiences have helped me gain. You are an invaluable source of knowldge as many of the other members of this forum are, I've yet to try anything until I understand to the best of my ability. At some point in time you may have shown/pointed out the folly or lack of experience of this person. Keep up the excellent flow of information.

Thank you
Rogerwire


----------



## slickdogg

Harold, i dont care what anyone says..... your alright in my book! 8) :lol:


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you Harold!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



Geo said:


> Harold is as close to a father figure for members on this forum as you can get.


 Thumbsup.[/quote]

Umm I don't know if I would want to try calling him daddy  But yes, I agree that he is very much a father figure.

Rusty[/quote]

I'd like to *third that one , Harold you are a ledgend in my book , it's astounding how quickly you kicked my butt into order on my first day on this forum and for that I thankyou! :mrgreen: 



Harold_V said:


> I allowed this thread to remain because I am not the least bit concerned with one individual's opinion of me. In fact, I find it quite fulfilling, to think that I have had enough impact on an adult to reduce him to the actions of a child.



As usual , nicely said Harold! :lol: 
Again , many thanks , and to everybody else that helps to make this wonderful forum what it is , something very rare and special 8) 
All the very best , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## joem

donttreadonme I have thought enough about your post. :x 
Keep your useless total of two post to yourself , you "think you can" arrogant nit. Yeah I said it straight out to you, if you don't like it then PM me. Without offline help from Harold, the other moderators, and the members here, personal situations in my life may have gone from bad to worse. You offered no help to anyone when the need arose and have offended a valued member. What you don't realise is that if you had problems and came crawling back the the good members of the forum, 22,401 strong, would still offer you help. I'll give you the same information I would give my 6 year son ; MAN UP and apoligise, then make it right. :x


----------



## jimdoc

joem said:


> donttreadonme I have thought enough about your post. :x
> Keep your useless total of two post to yourself , you "think you can" arrogant nit. Yeah I said it straight out to you, if you don't like it then PM me. Without offline help from Harold, the other moderators, and the members here, personal situations in my life may have gone from bad to worse. You offered no help to anyone when the need arose and have offended a valued member. What you don't realise is that if you had problems and came crawling back the the good members of the forum, 22,401 strong, would still offer you help. I'll give you the same information I would give my 6 year son ; MAN UP and apoligise, then make it right. :x



Joem,
He is gone. Donttreadonme was one of his multiple screen names, those two posts were not his only posts here, they were only his last (hopefully). He is past the point of apologizing, he is just gone.

Jim


----------



## joem

jimdoc said:


> joem said:
> 
> 
> 
> donttreadonme I have thought enough about your post. :x
> Keep your useless total of two post to yourself , you "think you can" arrogant nit. Yeah I said it straight out to you, if you don't like it then PM me. Without offline help from Harold, the other moderators, and the members here, personal situations in my life may have gone from bad to worse. You offered no help to anyone when the need arose and have offended a valued member. What you don't realise is that if you had problems and came crawling back the the good members of the forum, 22,401 strong, would still offer you help. I'll give you the same information I would give my 6 year son ; MAN UP and apoligise, then make it right. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joem,
> He is gone. Donttreadonme was one of his multiple screen names, those two posts were not his only posts here, they were only his last (hopefully). He is past the point of apologizing, he is just gone.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...


GRRRRRR , ok cooling off now


----------



## awbrew

Really Donttredonme, I dont really believe you have read a whole lot of post on this Board!!! Harold While Being to the point, ( And it dosen't take him long to get there ) Is Well respected and full of knowledge and Has numerous friends on this board. And Its Seems from what I read, He has been nothing but a Big Asset to this Board. He has helped many. While He Is a GateKeeper that keeps the board clean and to the point, He Gives it Integrity and a Spine!!! That I feel most on this board, feel the same... He has no problem with friends or respect!... Were Lucky to have him...


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Let me express my admiration,recognition and respect to Harold_V.

He is a man with a great knowledge and a strong will to help all.His guidance on PM recovering/refining is world wide known.

He is an example to follow because he is an example that dreams could become reality.Harold_V (as himself has recognized) is a man with no formal education(I mean,he does not hold a BS,MS or PhD degree) but he has a great intuition and great disposition to face all challenges, he has the very rare ability to find relations where no one can find them,this is why Harold_V is a genius.

His personal life is the story of a man whose work and skills have led him to occupy a special place in the industry of recovery/refining of precious metals.

Thanks,Harold_V.

To Donttredonme:

Try to learn from Harold_V´s teachings and experiences.

Manuel


----------



## gollum

Harold, I would not be a member if it weren't for yourself and others like you sharing knowledge and expertise. thanx, Bill


----------



## Jason1

donttreadonme said:


> No but I am sure many people have the same opinion



From what I've read, he can answer a little rough at times. But you've got to figure that (1) the old vets on this forum probably get aggravated seeing the same old questions all the time. (2) Its hard to put emotion into the printed word. ie. "How" you say something makes a big difference. That's something which can't always be deduced from plain old text. ijs


----------



## andees78

A rebuke impresses a man of discernment more than a hundred lashes a fool.


----------



## machiavelli976

donttreadonme said:


> Its a shame for the folks on here wanting to learn this trade that there is some old fool,who can't ever be even remotely wrong,choking off real,useful industry information from people who could benefit from it. And companies building relationships that would help small start up refiners. Really a shame



I am disgusted. I don't interfere often any more with this forum , just occasionally to pick up some info i need at some point. 
Most of the time , I fill my lack of knowledge with the lessons of our moderators and i see no trace of senility or misguiding at all.
I'm no butt-kisser and Harold V. knows that , but this is too much even for a rebel like me.

Thanks for this forum you all guys and keep the dirt out like you did before.

Mach.


----------



## gold4mike

Harold,

If you're ever feeling overworked and under appreciated refer back to this thread!

Thank you for being our GateKeeper.


----------



## Bizness4you

Harold is the freaking man. I have been here for a while and learned alot from all these guys. Like they say they are not here to hold your hand. If you want to learn this, than study and do research. And also rember the wolrd is small. Everyone knows everyone in the industry. You start to give yourself a bad name and no one will want to work with you nor help you. So think before you say something.


----------



## butcher

There would be no forum like this in the world if it was not for a very giving and intelligent man, thanks Harold, I thank you, not only I am I learning a skill in recovery and refining, I have learned several other skill's and life lessons, from your help here, I am thankful we have you here to respect.

I seen this subject and kind of thought it was a bit funny, I feel sorry for that guy do not tread on him, we do not need to, he stomps himself in the ground with his own stupid words spewing from his lips.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Every time this thread pops up, the title really irritates me. If it's OK with Harold, I would like to change it to "Moron insults Harold" or something similar.


----------



## kuma

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!



goldsilverpro said:


> Every time this thread pops up, the title really irritates me. If it's OK with Harold, I would like to change it to "Moron insults Harold" or something similar.



I couldn't agree more chief , that sounds like a plan to me!
This gets my vote , X , 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris

( Edit , the ' X ' is my vote , not an over-friendly hello! :lol: )


----------



## EDI Refining

goldsilverpro said:


> Every time this thread pops up, the title really irritates me. If it's OK with Harold, I would like to change it to "Moron insults Harold" or something similar.



I was just thinking that prior to opening the thread. Change the title or delete the thread


----------



## ericrm

this post have become totally ridiculous and is a shame to the seriousness of this forum
harold make a copy of it to remember how well apreciated you are.and plz delete this post


----------



## oldgeek

New title has a GREAT ring to it! Wonderful idea.


----------



## Claudie

I saw the new title and thought it was a new thread. I was beginning to wonder if it was pick on Harold month or what. :|


----------



## metatp

That's better!


----------



## Harold_V

Thanks for all the glowing comments, guys, but don't let this thread trouble you. I've been on the internet long enough to know that there's no shortage or morons that enjoy the fight--often based on nothing more than their ability to stir the pot. Had I been troubled,this thread would have been gone long ago, but it is my honest opinion that these things have a purpose, ultimately backfiring on those who hope to tear others down to their level. In this instance, I simply wasn't willing to lower myself to the level of this twit by pretending to have been hurt by his inane comments. 

My position as a moderator sort of reminds me of being a politician. There's no way you can please everyone---so I don't try. Those who can benefit from my ravings will do so--and those who are offended are likely to start a negative thread in a vain attempt to tear me down. That's ok, too. We all need a good laugh once in a while. 

GSP---I appreciate your efforts, even though I wasn't really concerned. 

Harold


----------



## Oz

For the record, it irked me as well seeing a thread by such a title. I am glad it has been changed.


----------



## metatp

Harold,

I hope you don't mind us being a little defensive when they attack you. We are not all as strong as you. When they attack you and it is unfounded, some of our heckle go up. Thanks for what you do for this forum. 

Tom


----------



## Claudie

Harold_V said:


> Thanks for all the glowing comments, guys, but don't let this thread trouble you. I've been on the internet long enough to know that there's no shortage or morons that enjoy the fight--often based on nothing more than their ability to stir the pot. Had I been troubled,this thread would have been gone long ago, but it is my honest opinion that these things have a purpose, ultimately backfiring on those who hope to tear others down to their level. In this instance, I simply wasn't willing to lower myself to the level of this twit by pretending to have been hurt by his inane comments.
> *
> My position as a moderator sort of reminds me of being a politician. * There's no way you can please everyone---so I don't try. Those who can benefit from my ravings will do so--and those who are offended are likely to start a negative thread in a vain attempt to tear me down. That's ok, too. We all need a good laugh once in a while.
> 
> GSP---I appreciate your efforts, even though I wasn't really concerned.
> 
> Harold



I don't think you should compare yourself to a politician, I like to think of you as honest. :|


----------



## Harold_V

metatp said:


> Harold,
> 
> I hope you don't mind us being a little defensive when they attack you. We are not all as strong as you. When they attack you and it is unfounded, some of our heckle go up.


For that I thank you. 



> Thanks for what you do for this forum.


Welcome. Frankly, it's my pleasure. 
Plain and simple, it's nice to know I serve a purpose here. Otherwise, I need to be gone. I no longer refine, and have no interest in doing so. 

My introduction to the internet came about 11 years ago, when I subscribed to R.C.M. The wolf pack mentality of the readers back then was shocking. Rudeness and bad language appeared to be something worn as a badge of honor, with good and decent people being shouted down by morons. I learned, early on, that wise guys need to be set straight---and immediately. If they are allowed to rule, in almost no time anyone of value is gone from a forum, destroying what might be an otherwise great venue. To that end, I cut them off at the knees, often without consulting with my fellow moderators. I act swiftly and decisively, putting an instant end to what might turn in to a huge distraction for the board. As a result, we have managed (and are privileged) to have amongst our midst, some outstanding people from the field of refining. Such quality people would not spend there time here were they subjected to abuse. 

We all must remain vigilant. 

Harold


----------



## nickvc

I said early on in this thread that it should be left running and the reason was what has occurred, a chance for the membership to show their thanks and appreciation to Harold. 
All the moderators do a fantastic job for no financial gain and share their vast knowledge base with the rest of us freely and Harold no only does this but cares how the forum is viewed not only by the members but others who may by chance find information and links to the forum.

Thanks Harold and all the other moderators and Noxx for creating and maintaining this wonderful free resource.


----------



## kelly

Now that's a proper post title and accurate too! Thanks Harold, your insight is invaluable.
Kelly


----------

